# multileveled [house]



## sirgawain

How could you express this idea in Latin?  I'm looking for an adjective to describe a "multileveled" house or a house with many various rooms.

Could anyone supply an appropriate Latin adjective?

Thanks for your help........................


----------



## wandle

Could you please supply the exact sentence, or at least phrase, to be translated into Latin? 
That way we can see what is needed.


----------



## sirgawain

Sorry - I don't have the Latin phrase, but it refers to a house- not necessarily large - but one with many, varied rooms on different levels.
I'm not sure there is a single adjective in Latin to describe such a house.


----------



## wandle

sirgawain said:


> Sorry - I don't have the Latin phrase


Well, if you could give an English phrase, then we may be able to come up with a Latin phrase.


> it refers to a house- not necessarily large - but one with many, varied rooms on different levels.
> I'm not sure there is a single adjective in Latin to describe such a house.


Is there an English adjective? Is it a particular house type that you have in mind?


----------



## sirgawain

SPLIT-LEVEL HOME maybe, but I'm not sure there's a single word in English either to describe the variety of rooms.
Sorry I can´t be more specific.


----------



## wandle

If this type of house is what you have in mind, it is a modern phenomenon. Both the designs and the buildings date from the 20th century.

The Romans did not have such buildings and thus had no word for them, but that does not mean a Latin expression cannot be devised. For that, it would be helpful to know what your purpose is. How would you want to use the term? Is it for a business name or logo?


----------



## Kevin Beach

I understand that there were indeed multi-level houses (i.e. blocks of flats or apartments) in Ancient Rome.

 This article suggests that they were called "insulae", but I don't know why they should share the name with islands.


----------



## wandle

Roman *insulae* were apartment blocks of up to seven or eight storeys, but that is not the same thing as a split-level home, such as this, which is I believe what the thread is about. The *insula *(illustration here) was so called because it was typically a self-contained block, or because it stood out on the skyline.


----------

